# Scratch built Oil Depot/Tank Farm



## MikeMcL (Apr 25, 2013)

Let me start off by saying that my layout is a "caricature" of life, spawned out of my head. Any similarities to the real thing are merely a coincidence.

That being said, I had a small area where I wanted an oil depot small tank farm. The tanks are made from 4" PVC coupler and cap glued together. The ladders and railing on the tanks are 1/2" wire mesh (hardware cloth). That is where I was stuck before I got a 3D Printer.

The 3D printer was less than $150 including free shipping, http://r.ebay.com/MsizlX, so I jumped on it and it gave me the inspiration and needed materials. I made all the pipe fittings, tank hatch, stairs, platform railings, gate supports, and pallets. The pipe is 1/4" ID PEX (almost 1/2" OD)

The chain link fence is made from 1/8" rod and metal mesh screen shown below. The lighting is LED, overhead lights made from 1/8" brass tube and scrap plastic.










Here are the results.


----------



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

Well done! VERY well done. I love it!


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike;

That is wonderful. I have thought about three and one pound size steel coffee cans for oil storage tanks. The ribs in the can wall would be somewhat detracting, but perhaps not so bad at a distance. I was in the coffee "club" (the group that took care of coffee and supplies) at a couple places where I worked, so I had a ready source for the cans. I suppose the cans would require paint at intervals, or they would rust all too realistically! I envisioned mounting my tanks on some kind of base, like styrofoam insulation board, so they could be taken in during the cold season and for maintenance.

Best wishes,
David Meashey


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Very nice Mike . You have modeled a really nice diorama
Dennis


----------



## Mike Flea (Apr 8, 2014)

Beautiful build Mike, very realistic!


----------



## greghile (Jun 10, 2008)

Very nice, Mike! You have inspired me to think seriously about how our local refineries could be given recognition on my layout.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW! And those night shots are awesome!

-Jim


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Super job! I love seeing how people repurpose materials to create great models.


----------



## MikeMcL (Apr 25, 2013)

Thank you all y'all. It was a fun project. Here are a few photos of it in it's location. I put it out last week and this weekend my whole layout gets packed up (except track) for my summer migration north until October. I didn't bother to properly place the facility in the roads or track because of timing.


----------



## HotGens (Jan 8, 2018)

And this is what i call B-E-A-utiful... Nice one Mike... Weldone


----------



## MikeMcL (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks all y'all! And now the RR is abandoned until October (insert sad face here).


----------

